# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Είναι κατάλληλο για δημιουργία παιχνιδιού;

## Esmi

Λοιπόν, έχω μια παλιά θήκη από γυαλιά ηλίου που δεν την χρειάζομαι και σκεφτόμουν να την κόψω και να κάνω παιχνίδια για το διαολάκι μου!
Η θήκη είναι κάπως σαν δερμάτινη. Είναι κατάλληλη πιστεύετε ή καλύτερα όχι;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οχι γιατι δεν γνωριζεις ακριβως τα υλικα της και μπορει καποια απο αυτα να ειναι επικινδυνα (πχ βερνικια).

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όντως καλύτερα να μην το χρησιμοποιήσεις, δεν γνωρίζεις την επεξεργασία που του έχουν κάνει και τα ακριβή υλικά!

----------


## Esmi

Οκ!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά

----------


## CreCkotiels

μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για παιγνίδια αν θες καλαμάκια , πλαστικά καπάκια μπουκαλιών , οδοντογλυφίδες , κουμπιά , χάντρες πλαστικές ή ξύλινες  κτλ.

----------


## Esmi

Τέλεια  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------

